
Samsung caught gaming benchmarks with Galaxy S4 - yapcguy
http://www.androidauthority.com/samsung-gaming-benchmarks-250692/
======
bstar77
This reminds me of a conversation I had with my Dad as a kid... Why would
someone, who is already quite wealthy, risk everything and partake in
something illegal to get even richer?

I'm wondering the same thing now... why would Samsung risk tarnishing their
name when the GS4 is already considered the fastest mobile device in
existence?

The only thing I can think of is that they could care less about their
integrity or corporate image... they simply need to focus on catering to a
tech-obsessed population with the fastest, highest resolution beast of a
handset, everything else be damned.

What's wrong with a few "hardware optimized" apps to ensure that crown sits
atop a Samsung device a bit longer?

~~~
lnanek2
They were caught posting fake negative user reviews on competing devices
before. So they don't really have much in the way of integrity already...

~~~
Volpe
Yeah because apple only gives away all your privacy to the NSA, they have
heaps more integrity.

Oh that's right, Apple are American, not Korean... americans are never evil,
and always full of integrity. .... But those Koreans!

Why don't we just stop pretending any of these companies have 'integrity' and
admit they are just cold businesses competing for money... they are not people
with moral codes. They are capitalist entities looking for $$$.

------
dyinglobster
In somewhat related news.

 _Google caught using misleading report to claim Nexus 7 outsold iPad in
Japan_

[http://appleinsider.com/articles/13/07/30/google-caught-
usin...](http://appleinsider.com/articles/13/07/30/google-caught-using-
misleading-report-to-claim-nexus-7-outsold-ipad-in-japan)

------
JohnTHaller
Here's the actual source of the story as opposed to the linked blog site:
[http://www.anandtech.com/show/7187/looking-at-cpugpu-
benchma...](http://www.anandtech.com/show/7187/looking-at-cpugpu-benchmark-
optimizations-galaxy-s-4)

------
overgard
I can't say I feel a great sense of outrage. GPU makers have been doing way
worse for longer (intentionally degrading image quality during benchmarks, for
instance). The point of the benchmark is that it shows what the device can do
at its peak potential, and what they're doing... is running the device at its
peak potential. Yeah; I know: it doesn't normally run that fast, but at least
it /could/ run that fast if you don't care about battery life and heat
dissipation and other things the benchmark doesn't measure.

~~~
0x0
But could it? Does any other app have these frequencies available?

~~~
diroussel
No they don't, so it doesn't show anything more than theoretical potential.
Potential that is not available to customers. So it's a form a fraud really.

------
0x0
More active discussion on the same:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6131136](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6131136)

------
bparsons
This indicates not a problem with Samsung, but a problem with the benchmarks.

Want better devices? Build better benchmarks.

~~~
click170
This isn't a better-benchmarks problem because the problem isn't that they're
optimizing specific instructions that only the benchmarks use, instead they're
looking at the name of the application and cranking up the speed if the name
matches a known benchmarking application to make it look like non-benchmark
apps can run faster than they really can.

This is fraud IMO, regardless of if the GPU industry has been doing it for
years. Being well-adjusted to a profoundly sick society is no measure of
health.

